# Browndog (for Unoriginal)



## straw (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys. I don't think I ever post photos here, I just ask for advice. But I know good pictures are forum currency for good advice!  

Venice is probably going to be 2 years old this January. We call her Browndog (it was her name for two weeks before we could decide on one), Dingo, Dingo Brown... anything with brown in it works haha.









Finally muscling up! (and trying to be a log roller dog)




I wish this was in focus. IT's her doing a kangaroo impression while she runs away from her foster brother.


At the cottage. I love her ears.


Ears ears ears.


About to do zoomies... Sand gets her so excited. Any time she touches sand, she snorts it, spins, and has a zoomie fit.


more...


----------



## straw (Jun 17, 2013)

She's in the middle with my parents' foster Rowan (left) and our foster boy Ferdy (right).


Flirtpole outtake.


Spooning with Ferdy to warm up.


And using his junk as a pillow.









Sorry for posting so many, these are some of my favourite from summer till now.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous! And I love her ears.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Aww! Thanks for posting her! She sure is a pretty little thing. She's is great shape too. I also LOVE those ears.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome! Beautiful brown and black dogs  I have 2 brown dogs. But we call them big brown and little brown and the browns.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is beautiful. She looks like she is a goofy girl.


----------



## straw (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a beautiful dog! She seems to be extremely happy!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

love, love, love it! She is beautiful!


----------

